# Growing Bright Light Plants in Low Light



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello. Have been trying to grow moderate and bright light plants in low light conditions and wanted to share some pics of my low light tank.

This is a 55 G with one 32 watt, T8, 6500 K bulb. You can get them at Lowe's for $10.00 for a 3-pack. I rotate dosing three different liquid ferts several times a week after lights out on the tank.

The plants are as nearly as I can tell: Varieties of Cryptocoryne, Amazon sword, Penny wort, Water wisteria, Java fern, Indian fern (floated), Ludwigia repens, Peace lily, Singapore moss and a couple others I can't name now.

I used plastic pots with holes to accomodate the roots, and organic potting soil. The more light demanding plants are stacked so they're closer to the light source.

The pots don't really make for a pretty tank, but you can save a bunch on high end lighting.

B


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Which high light plants are you trying to grow? Those all seem low to medium light plants.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Which high light plants are you trying to grow? Those all seem low to medium light plants.


Hello jr...

No kidding???

Thought for sure some of the Crypts I have were the moderate to bright light type. The same with some of the Amazon swords. Knew the Java fern was low light, but it was already in the tank when I started adding the others.

I thought the Penny wort was a bright light plant and the Water wisteria needed strong light. 

Guess I sort of goofed. I'm really pretty thorough in my research before I post anything on a forum.

Thanks for letting me know. 

B


----------



## Ajax (Feb 22, 2011)

I was gonna ask the same. Swords, ferns, and crypts are for the post part very low light plants, with the exception of a few species like crypt. parvae, which is a medium light plant. Looking good though!


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

Water wisteria is a low light plant I have some in my 29 gallon tank with some Horns-wort that grows fast and just added some Java Moss.. By the way your plant are LQQKIN good.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Ajax said:


> I was gonna ask the same. Swords, ferns, and crypts are for the post part very low light plants, with the exception of a few species like crypt. parvae, which is a medium light plant. Looking good though!


Good morning Ajax...

Yeah. Apparently, my research was a little mistaken. My plant book has Water Wisteria as a plant requiring bright to strong light. Apparently, that's not correct.

Guess I need to retire this old book and find something more recent.

Thanks for you post.

B


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Sweetgreenleaf1369 said:


> Water wisteria is a low light plant I have some in my 29 gallon tank with some Horns-wort that grows fast and just added some Java Moss.. By the way your plant are LQQKIN good.


Good morning Sweet. Thought I'd come across something eventful. Apparently, my plant book is inaccurate in the case of Water wisteria. May need to retire this book.

Thanks for your post.

B


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

BBradbury said:


> Hello jr...
> 
> No kidding???
> 
> ...


IMHO never hold back a post for that reason. *old dude

Afterall posting here is a form of research.


my .02


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> IMHO never hold back a post for that reason. *old dude
> 
> Afterall posting here is a form of research.
> 
> ...


Good morning bea...

Your understanding is appreciated.

B


----------

